# Mastergrip Router Table



## BikerDuke (Dec 24, 2013)

A week or so ago I bought a practically new Mastergrip Router Table at the local auction. Great price of $15.00, with the side extensions and owners manual. What more could you ask for. PERHAPS maybe the plate the router attaches to and the inserts for the bits.

I have traveled all over the internet with absolutly no luch in finding a manufactures website so that I could order parts. In fact, I have found very little on this table aside from comments on another forum where it appears CostCo may have sold these at one time.

If anyone has information that would help me make use of this new toy, I would be so grateful that I might name one of the rows of carrots after you come spring.

Oh, it is a model #480410


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Duke,

What material is the top made of ?
Is there a recess cut into the top to recieve a Router Plate ?
Although a picture isn't neccessary it may help determine the actual manufacturer.
Most any material can be fitted with a router plate right there in your shop, well maybe the exception would be a cast iron table.

I'll help you if I can. I don't recognize that Mfg. name.

Best Regards. - Grandpa Len.


----------



## silwol (Feb 16, 2014)

Try logging in to old-woodworking-tools.net and post. I was able to get a manual for a 1950's era table saw this way. I believe you can find parts through this site also.


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

BikerDuke, I'm not 100% positive, but I believe that router table is the same as some models that were made for Sears Craftsman and Ryobi. You might check out Sears parts or eReplacementparts.com to see if you can match it up with one.


----------



## BikerDuke (Dec 24, 2013)

Grandpal, The top is aluminum. The top hole inserts are missing as well as the plate the router mounts to undernieth. The bottom plate measures about 5 X 7 . It mounts to the router table at the corners of the plate. This is getting frustrating and I'm beginning to think it was put on earth for the sole purpose of doing just that. Drive me nuts.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

Sure does look like my old Craftsman Router Table which still continues to soldier on all these thirty-some years I've had it.

I agree with Tom above for the possible parts sources. I'd send you a copy of my owner's manual, but unfortunately, it is long gone. Good luck!

Cheers!


----------



## blackwood (May 3, 2014)

Here's the PLATE for the router…









I'm stuck without the MANUAL…

This too is from the Mod 480410.

Let's trade scanned print images.
?I hope this saves your table?


----------



## LeTurbo (Jan 22, 2014)

Can't you just cut one from aluminium or ….um, what's it called, lexan? Often machine shops have scraps that they're all too willing to give away.


----------



## blackwood (May 3, 2014)

Looking at the bottom, there's no need for thin expensive stock. MDF or thicker plywood already around the shop would fill the bill…

(I'm using a plunge router that has alot of travel to accommodate.)

Cut a 7" square. round each corner to avoid the table's corner castings, and drill the 4 holes right thru the table. Buy appropriate screws to match table's holes and whatever material you choose. Machine screws with plain washers and lock washers or jam nuts instead are ok for plywood.

The router bit needs to pop thru any large hole very near the middle of the X formed by lines thru diagonal corners. Exactness isn't important… you make whatever holes you need to attach your particular router.

(Again, I can scan my original steel 7" square plate if needed.)

BTW: Anyone have the original manual?


----------



## BikerDuke (Dec 24, 2013)

Thank you all for the advice and photo's. After a few attempts and finding it too darn difficult to set the height and keep the area clear of chips I did the unthinkable and bought a new table. Sold the other one at auction and got my money back. New buyer is mounting a trim saw to make a small table saw. I could have done that.


----------



## Tbarksdale (Dec 16, 2012)

Mastergrip is a low line version of the Craftsman line.They are the same thing just different names on them


----------



## thebutler (Jan 19, 2015)

BikerDuke, I just joined here. I have this same router table, new in the box, and I have the manual. If you still need it, I can scan it for you. I might add that I'd like to sell the whole thing, since I've never had it out of the box!


----------

